# for Pierre and you other Canucks



## sachem allison (May 22, 2012)

just for you guys. compliments of your friend from down south.


----------



## ajhuff (May 22, 2012)

Damn. I'm moving to Canada!

-AJ


----------



## 99Limited (May 24, 2012)

I don't know about that girl, but Shania Twain works for me.


----------



## sachem allison (May 24, 2012)

99Limited said:


> I don't know about that girl, but Shania Twain works for me.



+1 Isn't she French now? there is something to be said about a dirty girl though. I'm surprised Pierre hasn't said anything.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (May 24, 2012)

Just saw it... :scratchhead: I'm glad you didn't find pics of the good lookin' Canucks! (secret is still safe!)


----------



## sachem allison (May 24, 2012)

no i found the good looking ones, but kept them hostage.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 24, 2012)




----------



## cnochef (May 25, 2012)




----------



## VoodooMajik (May 25, 2012)

We got it all right up here 

:groucho:
:hungry:
:viking:
:cheffry:
:dazed:
:urweird:


----------

